# 2015 Loyalty Benefits - Airlines



## RuralEngineer (Jan 7, 2015)

"2015 Platinum and Gold Members Loyalty Benefits Upon Request 
Gold and Platinum members of THE Club® will receive upon request, a complimentary annual airline membership with Priority Pass and a Companion Airline discount certificate. The complimentary annual membership with Priority Pass allows you to access more than 700 airport lounges worldwide when you are travelling for a small entrance fee. Please note that the cardholder must be present to gain access to any of the lounges. The airline discount certificate gives you up to $100 in savings when booking airfare for two people. To request your complimentary annual Priority Pass membership and/or your airline discount, click on 'Diamond Loyalty' on the left navigation menu. On the 2015 Diamond Loyalty page, locate the benefit you would like to activate and “Click Here to register”. This will take you to the Diamond Access page, to submit your request. As soon as you click “submit” a confirmation email containing your access code and instructions to register will be sent to the email address we have on file for you. Please note you can submit once per year for each benefit, your registration information will arrive in separate emails for each. If you do not receive your confirmation email with your access code, please call us at 1.877.DRI.CLUB or if Platinum, 1.877.DRI.PLAT. for assistance, this is only redeemable online."


works as advertised!


----------



## winger (Jan 7, 2015)

what is the cost of the one-time entrance fee?


----------



## cricket (Jan 7, 2015)

$27 I believe


----------

